# Ginger or flax seed to prevent tumor growth?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

My rat has a small (probably benign) tumor under her front arm. Is there anything I can give her to slow the growth of it? I've read things like giving ginger or flax seed help, but are these just myths? 

I'm seeing a vet next week, but if anyone has suggestions for safe natural remedies that might help I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Could try kale? Both my girls had tumors and they were benign thank heavens!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There are studies going on soy proteins helping to prevent mammary tumors in female rats, but I've not gone through them properly yet, so I can't say if they tested on females with tumors already formed. Roasted, unsalted soy nuts would be fine to give, though.

Natural medicines are _not_ myths, but a lot of official studies are incomplete.

As far as the ginger goes, researchers have tested it against individual cancer cells and have found it effective, but studies done on animals and humans are not yet complete. It won't hurt, though.

Whatever you are feeding dry, if you haven't already, I would start feeding a fresh meal once a day. Spinach, kale, broccoli, Brussels sprouts (cooked), and blueberries. Toss them in a bag together in the freezer or however is most convenient for you. Those ingredients that I listed are going to work the hardest for you and that's what I'd stick with when you're talking about going into fight mode against cancer.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> There are studies going on soy proteins helping to prevent mammary tumors in female rats, but I've not gone through them properly yet, so I can't say if they tested on females with tumors already formed. Roasted, unsalted soy nuts would be fine to give, though.
> 
> Natural medicines are _not_ myths, but a lot of official studies are incomplete.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I already feed my rats fresh veggies at night but its usually more stuff like carrots, cucumber, and broccoli. I'll definitely start adding the other stuff though. How do people feed ginger to their rats? Raw? Any ideas on how much or how often?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No problem... I'm glad to help. I do a lot of research in natural animal nutrition and holistic care and it's no good unless I can help people put it into use.

You can do the ginger raw, but I'm not certain they'll take it. I'd probably mash it up in a favorite soft treat like baby food or some such.


----------

